# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Floyd mayweather where do you rank him all time?

## 951thompson

Imo Floyd is the best fighter of this generation, probably one of the smartest fighters of all time. He has an amazing boxing brain with his out of this world skills. But where does he rank all time? is he up there with the ray Robinsons, Ali, Leonard,hagler,whitiker,Jones etc?

----------


## red_hulk

Definitely not, besides the fact that I can't stand him as a person, he is just the best boxer of this time when boxing is pretty much a dying art (most of the actually amazing fighters of today head for UFC). Any of the guys you've already named, and a couple more, would have taken him down in their prime, maybe not easily, but without question. Not to mention he wouldn't last 2 round with a 20yr old Tyson. 

I think he does have skills, but they don't match the level that the previous generations displayed. And besides that, who else is really THAT good for you to say "I don't know who's going to take this fight."? They are few and far between these days.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I am not into boxing, so I can only say he seems like a complete moron. An overbearing, spoiled, arrogant moron.

----------


## 951thompson

He is a dick lol I don't like his out of the ring stuff but what he does inside the ring I am a big fan, his skills are insane, for me he is one of the very best of all time. If he beats pacman then he cements his place as the best of this past generation.

Boxing is alive and well, boxing is a far bigger sport then MMA. Just look at the money boxers make compared to MMA fighters, plus PPV numbers. I tell you once the klitschko brothers retire heavyweight boxing will be huge!

----------


## Times Roman

I usually like to hold off until his career is over so i can assess his career.

look at Iron Mike. before he went to jail, every one was saying greatest ever................................

----------


## red_hulk

I know what you're saying, but comparatively boxing is much older than UFC, and the UFC guys get wayyy more hurt than the average boxer does during a match. Don't get me wrong, I'm a pretty big boxing fan, but those are facts. The pay rate for UFC fighters has been on its way up. I don't know if it'll ever match boxing, but to be honest, they get a paid a little too much!

And Iron Mike Tyson, may have very well been the greatest ever when he was in his prime. He was unstoppable and he was only 18.

----------


## Times Roman

to be considered "the greatest", one must consider an ENTIRE career, not just a part of it.

Mike Tyson fails because the second half of his career sucked, when physically he should have been doing very well. He failed mentally, and he had the freak show "Don King" screw him every time he turned around. Once other fighters figured out that all they had to do was frustrate Mike, and survive the first few rounds by being a pvssy and clenching, then Mike would fade in the later rounds.

No, Mike is not even close to being the greatest.

----------


## red_hulk

> to be considered "the greatest", one must consider an ENTIRE career, not just a part of it.
> 
> Mike Tyson fails because the second half of his career sucked, when physically he should have been doing very well. He failed mentally, and he had the freak show "Don King" screw him every time he turned around. Once other fighters figured out that all they had to do was frustrate Mike, and survive the first few rounds by being a pvssy and clenching, then Mike would fade in the later rounds.
> 
> No, Mike is not even close to being the greatest.


I can't even argue with you there lol

----------


## DanB

will he go down as one of the greatest welter +/- 7lbs of our generation

yes without a doubt

but of all time?

i admire the guy when he in the ring massively, but he is not in the "all time" class i.m.o

he be forgotten by all but serious boxing fans in 10-15 years

----------


## 951thompson

> I usually like to hold off until his career is over so i can assess his career.
> 
> look at Iron Mike. before he went to jail, every one was saying greatest ever................................


Yeah but look at the list of fighters Floyd has fought, coralez, Hatton, Mosley, delahoya,Marquez,cotto. 5 division champion.

Tyson. Fought and beat no one really of note besides a really old Holmes. 

I hear you tho you do tend to see things different in hindsight once a fighter is retired. If pacman beats him (which I don't believe he will) that could change my opinion. I don't think that fight will ever be made anyway or if it does it will be when does'nt matter at the tail end of there career, well there nearly there now there no spring chickens.

But I hear you good point

----------


## Times Roman

this greatest ever discussion is kind of silly as it ignores all the "greatest evers" from decades before.

for example....

Julio Cesar Chavez - he was able to go 88 - 0 and has three titles in three different weight divisions

Rocky Marciano - only undefeated heavy weight champ, ever! this boy had some real bloody fights. he was also fairly light for a heavy weight (195)

Muhammad Ali - Not my favorite, but arguably one of the best ever

Sugar Ray Robinson

Joe Louis

Sugar Ray Leonard

Joe Frazier

Now with all these "greatest evers", it's pretty hard to take any discussion seriously that considers Mayweather a "greatest ever".

Some of my other fav's (but not greatest ever):
Roberto Duran [Fists of stone]
Manny Pacquiao
Erik Morales
Marco Antonio Barrera
Oscar De La Hoya
Thomas Hearns
Marvin Hagler
Jake LaMotta
George Foreman

----------


## 951thompson

I don't think many can argue against Floyd been the best fighter of the last decade, five division champ, undefeated. Sublime skills. Pacman has a shout but he has just fed off of Floyd's left overs. 

Been the best of his generation, does'nt that make floyd a all time great?

----------


## Times Roman

> I don't think many can argue against Floyd been the best fighter of the last decade, five division champ, undefeated. Sublime skills. Pacman has a shout but he has just fed off of Floyd's left overs. 
> 
> Been the best of his generation, does'nt that make floyd a all time great?


his generation does not equal "all time"

and it's only been the last, what, ten years?

----------


## 951thompson

> his generation does not equal "all time"
> 
> and it's only been the last, what, ten years?


Yes that was my question, with him been the best of the past generation, where does Floyd rank all time?

Im not claiming Floyd is the best of all time. 

My question Is floyd in the same class as Robinson, Ali, Roy Jones,hagler,pep etc?will he be forever remembered like those guys?

----------


## DanB

i.m.o calagze and possibly martinez will be regarded higher in years to come

----------


## DanB

> I don't think many can argue against Floyd been the best fighter of the last decade, five division champ, undefeated. Sublime skills. Pacman has a shout but he has just fed off of Floyd's left overs.
> 
> Been the best of his generation, does'nt that make floyd a all time great?


i disagree

calzage (spelling)

and no floyd will not be remembered as the names you mentioned in post previous to this

----------


## Times Roman

> Yes that was my question, with him been the best of the past generation, where does Floyd rank all time?
> 
> Im not claiming Floyd is the best of all time. 
> 
> My question Is floyd in the same class as Robinson, Ali, Roy Jones,hagler,pep etc?will he be forever remembered like those guys?


Of ALL time?

He will be in the top 20, possibly top 10.

but there are a lot of boxers from earlier years i haven't even mentioned. 

People only want to consider those that they have personally seen/remember and forget about those greats before their times.

I used to love watching Ernie Shavers knock out guys.
Mickey Ward and Arturo Gatti were fantastic B fighters, and very entertaining.
Prince Nasseem was extremely entertaining and very unconventional

----------


## jimmyinkedup

He is a great technical boxer. If you are really into "boxing" not the sport but the art its hard not to appreciate him. Being an asshole doesn't help his cause. Honestly I can see his career ending like Roy Jones Jr ..once Toney beat him ..that was it - he was a punching bag. I could see the same with Mayweather..then this discussion is moot. Before RJJ lost to Toney all the talk was he is lb for lb the greatest ever...you wont ever hear that mentioned again. 
BTW TR Nice list .....

----------


## 951thompson

> i.m.o calagze and possibly martinez will be regarded higher in years to come


Nah calzaghe didn't beat anyone of any note. A old Hopkins and way past his sell by date Jones. I liked calzaghe but he ain't on the same page as floyd.

----------


## Times Roman

> He is a great technical boxer. If you are really into "boxing" not the sport but the art its hard not to appreciate him. Being an asshole doesn't help his cause. Honestly I can see his career ending like Roy Jones Jr ..once Toney beat him ..that was it - he was a punching bag. I could see the same with Mayweather..then this discussion is moot. Before RJJ lost to Toney all the talk was he is lb for lb the greatest ever...you wont ever hear that mentioned again. 
> BTW TR Nice list .....


the difference between Jones and Mayweather is the depth of the division. Jones stayed in the 190lb division, where as the rest of the talent bulked up and went heavy weight (think Holyfield) where the real money was. So Jones division was pretty thin when it came to talent, unlike Mayweather where there is significant talent. Jones opted to not persue top $$ purses, and instead stay in his division and not move up like many did.

But i think you are right. Just like Jones, Mayweather relies heavily on his cat like reflexes. But he is 35 now, and the first thing that goes on a boxer as he ages is his speed. So Mayweather's time is about to end. Mayweather has had a damn good run of it, both amateur and professionally. He's made a ton of cash, and hasn't lost a fight yet.

It would be interesting to see what would have happened if we could put two great defensive fighters in at the same time. I'm thinking Mayweather and Ray Leonard in his prime. Ignore the weight difference, although both have fluctuated, and Mayweather now might be the same weight as Leonard when he was lighter.

----------


## 951thompson

> He is a great technical boxer. If you are really into "boxing" not the sport but the art its hard not to appreciate him. Being an asshole doesn't help his cause. Honestly I can see his career ending like Roy Jones Jr ..once Toney beat him ..that was it - he was a punching bag. I could see the same with Mayweather..then this discussion is moot. Before RJJ lost to Toney all the talk was he is lb for lb the greatest ever...you wont ever hear that mentioned again.
> BTW TR Nice list .....


Roy Jones for me is one of the best all time, the problem with Roy was that when he went up to heavyweight then came back down to light heavy he wasn't the same fighter, losing 30lb lean muscle to get down to 174 took its toll on him. I think those fights after tarver, wasn't the real Roy. Roy in his prime was incredibly, he made great fighters like Hopkins and James Toney look out of his league.

----------


## 951thompson

> the difference between Jones and Mayweather is the depth of the division. Jones stayed in the 190lb division, where as the rest of the talent bulked up and went heavy weight (think Holyfield) where the real money was. So Jones division was pretty thin when it came to talent, unlike Mayweather where there is significant talent. Jones opted to not persue top $$ purses, and instead stay in his division and not move up like many did.
> 
> But i think you are right. Just like Jones, Mayweather relies heavily on his cat like reflexes. But he is 35 now, and the first thing that goes on a boxer as he ages is his speed. So Mayweather's time is about to end. Mayweather has had a damn good run of it, both amateur and professionally. He's made a ton of cash, and hasn't lost a fight yet.
> 
> It would be interesting to see what would have happened if we could put two great defensive fighters in at the same time. I'm thinking Mayweather and Ray Leonard in his prime. Ignore the weight difference, although both have fluctuated, and Mayweather now might be the same weight as Leonard when he was lighter.


Floyd has great fundamentals. His defense is one of the best I've ever seen. It's not like Roy's where he relied on reflex, Floyd blocks shots, he catches them on his shoulders and gloves, he is very clever. He does have good reflexes also.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Roy Jones for me is one of the best all time, the problem with Roy was that when he went up to heavyweight then came back down to light heavy he wasn't the same fighter, losing 30lb lean muscle to get down to 174 took its toll on him. I think those fights after tarver, wasn't the real Roy. Roy in his prime was incredibly, he made great fighters like Hopkins and James Toney look out of his league.


TY it was antonio tarver i meant ..not toney. Ty ...and you make a great point. I liked RJJ a lot myself.

----------


## Times Roman

> TY it was antonio tarver i meant ..not toney. Ty ...and you make a great point. I liked RJJ a lot myself.


It was enjoyable to watch him fight. I think we can all agree that he was in a very shallow division?

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> It was enjoyable to watch him fight. I think we can all agree that he was in a very shallow division?


Agreed ...

----------


## 951thompson

> It was enjoyable to watch him fight. I think we can all agree that he was in a very shallow division?


Yeah he was, and he was reluctant to make the rematch with Hopkins (the famous interview 60/40 I kick yo ass lol) you have to give hI'm respect for going all the way from middleweight to heavyweight that is something that's never been done, really it was a light heavy in there with a heavy against Ruiz, I give hI'm alot of credit for that. But light heavy the comp was weak, he should really of been looking to make fights with Eubanks and Benn at super middle. But wasn't the way it was wrote, damn Roy was a athletic specimen tho a freak of nature lol

Shame the fool is still fighting. He is fighting kimbo slice soon lol

----------


## Times Roman

> Yeah he was, and he was reluctant to make the rematch with Hopkins (the famous interview 60/40 I kick yo ass lol) you have to give hI'm respect for going all the way from middleweight to heavyweight that is something that's never been done, really *it was a light heavy in there with a heavy against Ruiz*, I give hI'm alot of credit for that. But light heavy the comp was weak, he should really of been looking to make fights with Eubanks and Benn at super middle. But wasn't the way it was wrote, damn Roy was a athletic specimen tho a freak of nature lol
> 
> Shame the fool is still fighting. He is fighting kimbo slice soon lol


Ruiz was a horrible fighter! I don't know how he got one of the alphabet belts (well, i do know, but....), all i can say is that the heavy weight division was real shallow at the time and somehow a horrible fighter like "clinch and hold" Ruiz was able to come up with a belt after it was fumbled.

so to say beating ruiz one weight division higher really isn't saying much imho.....

----------


## 951thompson

> Ruiz was a horrible fighter! I don't know how he got one of the alphabet belts (well, i do know, but....), all i can say is that the heavy weight division was real shallow at the time and somehow a horrible fighter like "clinch and hold" Ruiz was able to come up with a belt after it was fumbled.
> 
> so to say beating ruiz one weight division higher really isn't saying much imho.....


Oh I do, Ruiz was no class A heavyweight champ but roy was at a massive size disadvantages. It's not like moving up 5lb from 135 to 140lb Roy moved up two divisions he had to put on more then 30lb an fight someone who hugely out weighed him in size and strength. Was quite a amazing feat.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> No, Mike is not even close to being the greatest.


I think he was amazingly gifted. Ultimately it was squandered.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> I think he was amazingly gifted. Ultimately it was squandered.


A perfect example of what might have been. Shame.....

----------


## Times Roman

> A perfect example of *what might have been*. Shame.....


as I look back, I think boxers initially underestimated him due to his short stature (5'11") and the funny way he talked. And with the incredible amount of force he couuld deliver with his fists, he caught everyone by surprise. Once Cus D'Amato died, it changed Mike. He needed to be handled a certain kind of way, as only Cus couuld. But his death, and the feud with Teddy Atlas (rumor has it that Teddy threatened Mike when Teddy suspected "issues" between Mike and Teddy's daughter - I don't know what it is, Teddy refuses to say), slowly drove Mike's performance down hill.

Mike had an achilles heal. It was his ability to easily get frustrated when others would clench him, a common boxing tactic, albeit a chicken sh1t one if you ask me. So when boxers figured this out, and it was only a matter of time, it became his own undoing. Could Cus have calmed him down enough to overcome this? Maybe, but we'll never know. Mike's career really has two elements. And it can be divided up based on when other boxers figured out his achilles heal. Before that, Mike was spectatacular. But after that, it was all down hill.

Mike can never be considered one of the greatest due to such a flaw. "What might have been" is really another way of saying....

"If only the other boxers never found his Achilles heal".

----------


## red_hulk

For you to say that a man that became world champion at 20 years old is ridiculous. Regardless of how long his career lasted or how it fizzled toward the end is irrelevant. In the short time he was on top he was unstoppable and his career reached a point that many fighters twice his age only dreamed theirs had. The short part of his amazing career is better than most fighters entire careers. 

It takes most guys years to get to where he was so you would have to add those years and their entire career before they became noticeable if that's how you want to score it and iron mike will still come on top. Other guys, like mayweather, have some talent in a talentless era. Put those two men in the ring at both career climaxes and he would be another victim. 

It isn't a story of what could have been when he achieved a number of world titles, there's no way but down when you reach the top. Especially at such a young age all the money and power is going to go to waste.

----------


## Times Roman

> For you to say that a man that became world champion at 20 years old is ridiculous. Regardless of how long his career lasted or how it fizzled toward the end is irrelevant. In the short time he was on top he was unstoppable and his career reached a point that many fighters twice his age only dreamed theirs had. The short part of his amazing career is better than most fighters entire careers. 
> 
> It takes most guys years to get to where he was so you would have to add those years and their entire career before they became noticeable if that's how you want to score it and iron mike will still come on top. Other guys, like mayweather, have some talent in a talentless era. Put those two men in the ring at both career climaxes and he would be another victim. 
> 
> It isn't a story of what could have been when he achieved a number of world titles, there's no way but down when you reach the top. Especially at such a young age all the money and power is going to go to waste.


to be one of the greatest, you have to look at a fighters entire career, not just a piece of it. I'm a huge tyson fan, and was watching him in real time as he was coming up through the ranks.

----------


## red_hulk

I understand what you're saying. But what I'm saying that his career automatically jumped off when most have to work for years to get where he got

----------


## Times Roman

> I understand what you're saying. But what I'm saying that his career automatically jumped off when most have to work for years to get where he got


true. he was dynamite in a weak division at the time.

he was the most exciting fighter I had ever seen at the time. Not only that, but he was extremely humble at the time, with a soft spoken voice.

And when I saw him lose his first fight, i was in utter shock. I didn't think it was possible. I was such a huge fan. And for the rest of that day, I was not in a good mood.

Again, if you want to include him with the elite of the elites, then you MUST look at his whole career. 

Let's talk about Julio Cesar Chavez for a bit. he was in an extremely tough division, very deep, with alot of other talented fighters. He went many many years, and accummulated beltsin three different divisions. he is a six time world champ, he even went 88-0 before his first loss.

Even ESPN only rates Iron Mike at the #50 spot overall, behind 49 other fighters as the worlds greatest.

The facts are the facts. Iron Mike is great, just NOT the greatest. Not even close!

----------


## Tor Eckman

Easily #1 on my most hated list!

----------


## DB1982

Mayweather is good fighter. But that's it. All his fights are hand picked to his advantage. He never fights another good fighter until their past their prime or sees a weakness he can manipulate. 

And he runs his mouth far to much and is just trash

----------


## Honkey_Kong

The thing with Mayweather is he's a good fighter, maybe even a great one. But he's more concerned with making money and keeping his Mayweather brand looking good than he is about caring boxing as a sport. If he took fights against top fighters IN THEIR PRIME and looked bad, he wouldn't get the PPV buys in his next fight. We can act like boxing is a sport where being the champ and being the best matters, but it's really about making the most money you can make.

I honestly don't blame any fighter for looking out for their wallet first. I don't go to my job caring to be the best at it, I go to the most money I can at it.

----------


## DB1982

I respectfully disagree . Most fighters fight to prove their the best fighter in the world.
The problem is once they attain this status, they feel and have the power to pick and choose their next opponent. 

And that's why boxing now is a joke with the people in power protecting their cash cows and records. 

And most do work just for the money and that's it. Which is fine, but a lot of others take pride in their work. And when getting paid to do something, I think you should do that thing to the best of your ability.

----------


## DanB

> The thing with Mayweather is he's a good fighter, maybe even a great one. But he's more concerned with making money and keeping his Mayweather brand looking good than he is about caring boxing as a sport. If he took fights against top fighters IN THEIR PRIME and looked bad, he wouldn't get the PPV buys in his next fight. We can act like boxing is a sport where being the champ and being the best matters, but it's really about making the most money you can make.
> 
> I honestly don't blame any fighter for looking out for their wallet first. I don't go to my job caring to be the best at it, I go to the most money I can at it.


Agree with all the above

But looks like he will fight martinez next

His days of best pound for pound will come to an abrupt end if he does and out with it goes the $$$$$$$$

----------


## dec11

Katie Taylor is the greatest  :Smilie:

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> Agree with all the above
> 
> But looks like he will fight martinez next
> 
> His days of best pound for pound will come to an abrupt end if he does and out with it goes the $$$$$$$$


Did Mayweather agree to the fight? I think he'll just avoid this fight if he can.

----------


## DanB

> Did Mayweather agree to the fight? I think he'll just avoid this fight if he can.


Martinez called him out and said he is true pound for pound champ and he knock him out etc 

It the only fight left for mayweather that will make him the $$$$ he wants, in fact it be his biggest payday to date, it will happen there is no doubt in my mind


Here is what will happen, martinez beats him and mayweather retires

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> Martinez called him out and said he is true pound for pound champ and he knock him out etc 
> 
> It the only fight left for mayweather that will make him the $$$$ he wants, in fact it be his biggest payday to date, it will happen there is no doubt in my mind
> 
> 
> Here is what will happen, martinez beats him and mayweather retires


No doubt, Martinez will beat him like a red-headed step child. But only IF Mayweather agrees to fight him. I think Mayweather will dodge him though and take a couple lesser fights then retire.

----------


## 951thompson

> No doubt, Martinez will beat him like a red-headed step child. But only IF Mayweather agrees to fight him. I think Mayweather will dodge him though and take a couple lesser fights then retire.


Floyds not ducking him, Martinez fights two divisions higher then him, I tell you what, if Floyd moves up to middleweight to fight Martinez that would be one hell of a gangster move. I think Floyd's talented enough to move up and beat him too. But that ain't happening, Floyd's got too much business down at 147 and 154 named Tim Bradley, pacman and soul Alvarez. The biggest fight that can be made in the sport is Floyd vs pacman (that's if pacman can get past Marquez)

----------


## DB1982

Sergio is a beast I'd love to see him fight Mayweather or Pac but it won't happen. Sergio is way to big and I don't think Mayweather will move up. 
Mayweather won't even fight Pac why would he ever fight Sergio a bigger stronger fighter with serious punching power and good speed. 

Sergio I think would beat Pac or Mayweather.

Besides aside from the pay day involved in moving down a weight class. 
Honestly what's the point of a bigger fighter moving down and beating a smaller guy???

I remember the days when you moved UP a weight class to prove you were the best.

----------


## P.Money

I've always been a Mayweather fan, lost a bit of respect for him in the Victor Ortiz fight, almost looked rigged. I miss those exciting fights he used to put on like again N'dou. Most of his fights go to decision now and that's annoying. He should fight a lot more he's getting close to the end of his career seems like he's just trying to cash in.

----------


## DanB

> Floyds not ducking him, Martinez fights two divisions higher then him, I tell you what, if Floyd moves up to middleweight to fight Martinez that would be one hell of a gangster move. I think Floyd's talented enough to move up and beat him too. But that ain't happening, Floyd's got too much business down at 147 and 154 named Tim Bradley, pacman and soul Alvarez. The biggest fight that can be made in the sport is Floyd vs pacman (that's if pacman can get past Marquez)


Pacquiao wont beat marquez, saul alaverz wont fight mayweather yet, trust me his next fight will be martinez

After marquez beats pacquaio then martinez will be no.2 pound for pound, so there isnt a fight out there that will bring in more money especially not against a rapidly pacman, martinez has too much power he will knock mayweather out, there is also no question about his chin, he fought his way out against a much more powerful fighter in last round of his last fight, mayweather cant take shots like that, middleweight is when they really start hitting hard

Mayweather started pro career at super feather, middle will just be far too powerful him and the fight will happen, boxing is all about middle and super middle these days, thats where the talent is 

An ageing cotto shook him, martinez is more powerful, argueably better offensive boxer, better scrapper, and able to eat up shots from men far more powerful then floyd

----------


## ineedauser

Mayweather is the greatest ever... This conversation is silly. He fights everyone and never has had a had time. Cotto was his toughest challenge EVER and it was still a majority decision (accurately judged). He has never been truly knocked down and has only been "hurt" once.

----------


## DanB

> Mayweather is the greatest ever... This conversation is silly. He fights everyone and never has had a had time. Cotto was his toughest challenge EVER and it was still a majority decision (accurately judged). He has never been truly knocked down and has only been "hurt" once.


Lmfao

----------


## 951thompson

> Pacquiao wont beat marquez, saul alaverz wont fight mayweather yet, trust me his next fight will be martinez
> 
> After marquez beats pacquaio then martinez will be no.2 pound for pound, so there isnt a fight out there that will bring in more money especially not against a rapidly pacman, martinez has too much power he will knock mayweather out, there is also no question about his chin, he fought his way out against a much more powerful fighter in last round of his last fight, mayweather cant take shots like that, middleweight is when they really start hitting hard
> 
> Mayweather started pro career at super feather, middle will just be far too powerful him and the fight will happen, boxing is all about middle and super middle these days, thats where the talent is
> 
> An ageing cotto shook him, martinez is more powerful, argueably better offensive boxer, better scrapper, and able to eat up shots from men far more powerful then floyd


I have a feeling Marquez will get robbed again.

Martinez ain't a big middleweight, he used to be a welterweight himself. I think Floyd can beat him. Your saying Floyd cant take his power. Floyd does'nt get hit, he has one of the best defenses ever. When have you ever seen Floyd hurt by a shot? (besides the Mosley fight) he's never been knock down nevermind knocked out. Martinez on the other hand gets put on his ass almost every fight, that's what makes him exciting I guess. I believe Floyd would box circles around him.

You heard about the new middleweight tournament HBO are planning to put on?

----------


## Boom55

> Definitely not, besides the fact that I can't stand him as a person, he is just the best boxer of this time when boxing is pretty much a dying art (most of the actually amazing fighters of today head for UFC). Any of the guys you've already named, and a couple more, would have taken him down in their prime, maybe not easily, but without question. Not to mention he wouldn't last 2 round with a 20yr old Tyson. 
> 
> I think he does have skills, but they don't match the level that the previous generations displayed. And besides that, who else is really THAT good for you to say "I don't know who's going to take this fight."? They are few and far between these days.


Completely agree ! Especially the Mike Tyson part  :Wink:

----------


## boxingfan30

> Imo Floyd is the best fighter of this generation, probably one of the smartest fighters of all time. He has an amazing boxing brain with his out of this world skills. But where does he rank all time? is he up there with the ray Robinsons, Ali, Leonard,hagler,whitiker,Jones etc?


Floyd should be the best of his generation... his competition from 140 and up is questionable, but recently has been a bit better. Skillwise there is no one over the last 10 years that could match his ability to think and adjust on the fly. The one thing that could save his legacy and make him look much better would be to go to 160 and fight Martinez.

----------


## awol

Floyd is def up there on my list. A boxing genius with superb skills. Even at 35, I dont think there is a blueprint to beat him yet...

----------


## human project

> Mayweather is the greatest ever... This conversation is silly. He fights everyone and never has had a had time. Cotto was his toughest challenge EVER and it was still a majority decision (accurately judged). He has never been truly knocked down and has only been "hurt" once.


Didn't coto beat him pretty badly??? Not to mention hasn't he been running from Manny for quite sometime?? Broke ass money mayweather. Doesn't he owe his best friend 50 cent a million dollars??? Money mayweather isn't even a real company. He's all hype made popular by production agencies. They haven't let him have a fight he could loose bc he has so many fans. He's about the only professional boxer who is not only ripped but doesn't sound like a complete idiot when he is on camera. Unless you stop to actually listen to what he is saying... Usually just shit talk and usually not even shit talk about boxing but how much money he has.... And again as far as I know the man is now broke not even able to pay bonds to get out of jail on his own and is forced to ask friends who are coming out saying he was never able to re pay

----------


## Bjwr

Mayweather is a great technical boxer, clearly best in his weight division. Hard to say of all time, so many factors to take in the consideration. I don't Beleive in just one greatest fighter of all time. Easier to keep it best in weight divisions,
Flloyds attitude and personal life aside, he is a tremendous boxer and buisness man. He fights the top guys, wins and earns his million dollar pay checks. His boxing career so far 10/10, but as we seen with RJJ that can all change in a few fights, lets just hope he retires at the right time to keep that record perfect.

----------


## awol

Cotto came nowhere close to beating him. Floyd chose to brawl him, the total opposite to his normal fighting style, and STILL beat Cotto decisively...

And who cares about Floyds money matters? Why do use his financial issues to reinforce your hatred for him?

----------


## human project

> Cotto came nowhere close to beating him. Floyd chose to brawl him, the total opposite to his normal fighting style, and STILL beat Cotto decisively...
> 
> And who cares about Floyds money matters? Why do use his financial issues to reinforce your hatred for him?


Sorry maybe I was mistaken. I posted just from memory which I try not to do... Shoulda googled it real quick to make sure.

----------


## boxingfan30

I think that manny now needs to worry about retiring. After that knockout he will never be the same fighter. Martinez had said that he would go down to 150 to fight manny before... as much as he and roach like to drain fighters they didn't even comment on it. 

If Floyd fights Sergio at 154 he wouldn't get credit for it, people will make excuses that the weight was to low. I mean most people hate the guy. I love to watch his ring abilities, but i'm not much on him outside of it. His skills could have made him possibly the best ever... especially with more activity, but now he's lost his legs... he just doesn't move as much anymore. 

manny was never going to be able to beat him... manny ducked and dodged the tests and make excuses as did roach and arum. Oh well... it's not a fight i've cared about for over a year now.

----------


## boxingfan30

> I know what you're saying, but comparatively boxing is much older than UFC, and the UFC guys get wayyy more hurt than the average boxer does during a match. Don't get me wrong, I'm a pretty big boxing fan, but those are facts. The pay rate for UFC fighters has been on its way up. I don't know if it'll ever match boxing, but to be honest, they get a paid a little too much!
> 
> And Iron Mike Tyson, may have very well been the greatest ever when he was in his prime. He was unstoppable and he was only 18.


he was unstoppable until he met with a 42 to 1 underdog that boxed his ears off and knocked him out. Tyson was over rated and used intimidation to win fights and he's even stated it himself. He got beat by Holyfield, who had come from several lower weight classes and was so frustrated that he had to bite a piece of his ear off. For the record, someone with Floyd's skill vs. a prime Tyson? Come on. Mike would have been stopped before the 6th.

----------


## boxingfan30

> I've always been a Mayweather fan, lost a bit of respect for him in the Victor Ortiz fight, almost looked rigged. I miss those exciting fights he used to put on like again N'dou. Most of his fights go to decision now and that's annoying. He should fight a lot more he's getting close to the end of his career seems like he's just trying to cash in.



I don't know how it looked rigged. Floyd KO'd a fighter who had tried to hug and kiss him 3 times.. he accepted the first, but Floyd is in the business of fighting, not trying to figure out what sexuality he is. Ortiz admitted that he was trying to break Floyd's nose. I don't know about you, but if someone torpedoed their head into mine, i'd have KO'd that little jack ass for that too. Protect yourself at all times is the rule. Some people feel it was a punk move, but Floyd had already had Ortiz hurt once in the fight and then hit him with a 4 or 5 punch combo, so one way or the other he was going to get KO'd. Victor broke the one rule in boxing that you don't break and he paid for it. He also made 3 million dollars in the process, so I wouldn't complain to much if I were him.

----------


## Times Roman

One other thing about Floyd, and his never being considered the best.

If you are the best, you take on ALL comers. You don't puss out and come up with excuses why you will not fight this guy or that guy. 

Mayweather has pussed out and refused to fight boxers. This is NOT the mentality of an all time greatest. Fvcking Jake Lamotta was a beast, and would fight anybody, anytime. The man knew no fear. Unlike Mayweather.

----------


## zaggahamma

who did mike tyson beat

----------


## boxingfan30

> Mayweather is the greatest ever... This conversation is silly. He fights everyone and never has had a had time. Cotto was his toughest challenge EVER and it was still a majority decision (accurately judged). He has never been truly knocked down and has only been "hurt" once.


He was hurt by Shane, but he was stunned twice by Corley.

----------


## boxingfan30

> One other thing about Floyd, and his never being considered the best.
> 
> If you are the best, you take on ALL comers. You don't puss out and come up with excuses why you will not fight this guy or that guy. 
> 
> Mayweather has pussed out and refused to fight boxers. This is NOT the mentality of an all time greatest. Fvcking Jake Lamotta was a beast, and would fight anybody, anytime. The man knew no fear. Unlike Mayweather.


I try not to call anyone who gets into a professional ring with no protection at all but a cup "scared". I don't think Floyd has been the least bit scared of manny at all. He has said he "feared for his health", but that's because the guy was jacked up on PED's". Can I prove this as fact? No, however I do know that his strength coach has previously had 2 guys he trained in the hospital with "liver problems"... there are several things that cause liver problems, but we ALL know what does do it ;-). If i'm a fighter and i'm clean.. I want to make sure the other guy is as well. manny ducked and dodged real testing since the whole thing started up. Remember, back in 2009 Floyd agreed to ALL of manny's demands INCLULDING 10 million dollars per each lb overweight! You don't think that might have been a way to try to get out of a fight with Floyd on manny's side? Once Floyd agreed, the contract was signed on his side. manny refused random testing unless the cut off was at 28 or 30 days. It was then shown on 24/7 that he tested up to 21 days before the fight with Hatton. Floyd then said 14 days and manny backed out of the biggest fight in history... instead of people placing the blame on Floyd, they should see through their hate for him (and it's easy to hate him) and see all of the facts. freddie roach has been connected several times with fighters who have used PED's by the way. Remember Justin Fortune? 

manny's excuses include:
scared of needles (they talked about his tattoos) 
He countered with "he is superstitious about his blood being taken and feels that it weakens him" though it's about a tablespoon according to the USADA. 
roach then came out and said "I won't let manny take the tests".
manny sued Floyd, his Father and Uncle because of their comments. Why sue someone? Why not say... i'll take the tests and and kick your ass for running your mouth about it?
supposed emails got to several people (Teddy Atlas being one) that had supposedly said "would it be able to be kept quiet if the tests were to come out positive". ummm ok? 
manny and his guys come out and say they will do testing before Floyd goes to jail. 
At one point, Floyd tweeted that he wanted to fight manny and said "let's give the world what they want to see" The response from bob arum was that they wanted to build a stadium because it would bring more money. As if the fight wouldn't have done at the very least 2.5 million ppv buys. Here's the quote 

"Manny Pacquiao I'm calling you out let's fight May 5th and give the world what they want to see," he tweeted.

Mayweather is available for a fight in May at the MGM Grand Garden after a judge agreed last week to postpone his jail sentence for domestic violence until June. Mayweather was sentenced to 87 days in jail, but likely will serve less time.

The MGM Grand seats about 17,000, which could fetch around $20 million in sales, but the larger arena could raise an additional $30 million, Koncz said.

"Why would I tell Manny to fight on the 5th and throw away a percentage of 30 million? That's crazy," he said.



Floyd at any time would have embarassed manny and the way Marquez just flattened him proved that. Marquez fought Floyd and won 1 round at most. After a year and a half lay off I will add. The truth is manny can only use boxing skills when it comes to stationary targets, he throws off balance shots and leaps in... his defense has gotten better, but obviously he gets hit to much and will be lucky if he is ever the same after being completely out for over a minute. A fighter isn't usually the same after a KO like that. freddie roach has now lost Khan after back to back loses, he's on a losing streak. He was not a pure boxer when he was a fighter and the truth is he has no idea how to beat a truly elite pure boxer.

----------


## boxingfan30

> who did mike tyson beat


his wife... pretty good too.

----------


## Times Roman

> who did mike tyson beat


for several years in the early to mid 80's, he beat everybody. and very convincingly, too. Almost all were brutal knockouts.

----------


## zaggahamma

two answers ...one good one

tr...dont dodge the question

i didnt ask if he won...give a name...just one...WHO did he beat

----------


## Thickyo_29

I hear a lot of people talk about the money for verses the boxing the reality of a it is ..no 1 boxer is going to fight for free it's a business it's always been a busines. Floyd Mayweather is a good fighter the best fighter in his weight class. He is a future Hall of Famer his legacy will remain lol.

----------


## boxingfan30

> two answers ...one good one
> 
> tr...dont dodge the question
> 
> i didnt ask if he won...give a name...just one...WHO did he beat


I've had this debate with people many times as well. Mike no doubt was skilled and for a HW he had incredible power, speed and very good footwork. What he used to beat guys with however was intimidation. Once Douglas got in the ring with him Mike quickly found out what happens when a guy who is much taller and longer than you can do when he simply just boxes you. People can say what they want about him being distracted or this or that... but it's a total BS excuse. A person doesn't lose to a 43-1 underdog the way he did without being overrated. Tyson fought often yes, his wins were impressive yes, but many of them were not prime fighters, they were keeping him busy which was good, but when it came down to it, Tyson just didn't have what it took to beat the elite fighters of his time.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I've had this debate with people many times as well. Mike no doubt was skilled and for a HW he had incredible power, speed and very good footwork. What he used to beat guys with however was intimidation. Once Douglas got in the ring with him Mike quickly found out what happens when a guy who is much taller and longer than you can do when he simply just boxes you. People can say what they want about him being distracted or this or that... but it's a total BS excuse. A person doesn't lose to a 43-1 underdog the way he did without being overrated. Tyson fought often yes, his wins were impressive yes, but many of them were not prime fighters, they were keeping him busy which was good, but when it came down to it, Tyson just didn't have what it took to beat the elite fighters of his time.


exactly...not much of a debate either...he plain as% DIDNT beat ANYBODY

didnt intimidate ANYBODY

he beat and intimidated non entities

he had it all that guy too...i think he has found a good place in life...last i saw him he was doing an interview with greta van susteran (a late night fox news talk show host that i love) she was interviewing him at his home i think next to his pigeons and his oriental wife if i'm not mistaken...seemed happy and humble

----------


## t-dogg

Easily one of the best ever.

----------


## Bigjd707

With the record he has, and the victories over specific opponents, I would place him as one of the best. At least until someone beats him. We all seen pacman recently retire after his ko loss to Marquez. 

Although Mayweather is a trash talker, he's one of the best fighters out there.

----------


## human project

^^^^ agreed

----------


## boxingfan30

well now i'm curious what everyone thinks since Floyd vs. Alvarez at a CW of 152 lbs is now signed and set for Sept. 14th? I think it's a gutsy move. I don't like the catchweight crap, but Canelo just same in vs. Trout at 171 lbs on fight night. Floyd will barely weigh over 150 to keep his speed. It will be interesting a possible PPV all time record.

----------


## zaggahamma

> well now i'm curious what everyone thinks since Floyd vs. Alvarez at a CW of 152 lbs is now signed and set for Sept. 14th? I think it's a gutsy move. I don't like the catchweight crap, but Canelo just same in vs. Trout at 171 lbs on fight night. Floyd will barely weigh over 150 to keep his speed. It will be interesting a possible PPV all time record.


I dont follow it close enough to have an opinion on weight, etc.

i'll bump it for you and ask you what do you think

and add that i would seriously doubt floyd would do anything to risk his perfect record

----------


## basketballfan22

Just noticed this thread. Floyd is great despite his attempts to keep his perfect record even at the expense of dodging opponents. He dodged Manny even though I am confident he would beat him. As far as all-time greats are concerned, it begins and ends with "Sugar" Ray Robinson. I have never heard any intelligent debate to the contrary. He is as clear-cut as the greatest of all time (GOAT) as Gretzky is in hockey, Rice as a wide-receiver, and Aleksandr Karelin as a wrestler.

----------


## boxingfan30

> Just noticed this thread. Floyd is great despite his attempts to keep his perfect record even at the expense of dodging opponents. He dodged Manny even though I am confident he would beat him. As far as all-time greats are concerned, it begins and ends with "Sugar" Ray Robinson. I have never heard any intelligent debate to the contrary. He is as clear-cut as the greatest of all time (GOAT) as Gretzky is in hockey, Rice as a wide-receiver, and Aleksandr Karelin as a wrestler.


I'm not much on that GOAT stuff. I think that SRR is of course the GOAT and everyone else has to follow him. The sport is different now. PED's or just standard supplements, better science, better training, etc. I have no doubt that Floyd would have given manny a boxing lesson he would still be trying to figure out. To his credit, Floyd did make pretty much every attempt back in 2009 to make the fight, but manny wouldn't agree to a cut off date. After that, they didn't want to agree to any tests. Interesting now that he is fighting Brandon Rios he now wants random testing though isn't it? 

As far as style and ability, Floyd would be up there pretty high with the ATG's IMO.

----------


## basketballfan22

> I'm not much on that GOAT stuff. I think that SRR is of course the GOAT and everyone else has to follow him. The sport is different now. PED's or just standard supplements, better science, better training, etc. I have no doubt that Floyd would have given manny a boxing lesson he would still be trying to figure out. To his credit, Floyd did make pretty much every attempt back in 2009 to make the fight, but manny wouldn't agree to a cut off date. After that, they didn't want to agree to any tests. Interesting now that he is fighting Brandon Rios he now wants random testing though isn't it? 
> 
> As far as style and ability, Floyd would be up there pretty high with the ATG's IMO.


It is definitely a different era, but I have always enjoyed discussing debates about GOAT despite the MANY flaws. I would have Floyd in the top 20 for sure. I haven't analyzed it enough to get more specific than that. Manny was willing to test towards the end, but he refused to be tested within a week of the fight. I wasn't aware of the random testing with Rios though. That is very interesting.

----------


## boxingfan30

> It is definitely a different era, but I have always enjoyed discussing debates about GOAT despite the MANY flaws. I would have Floyd in the top 20 for sure. I haven't analyzed it enough to get more specific than that. Manny was willing to test towards the end, but he refused to be tested within a week of the fight. I wasn't aware of the random testing with Rios though. That is very interesting.


and guess which agency is doing that testing? Yep, USADA, the same as Floyd.

----------

